# New sirius shopping site



## farmerdave4 (Apr 19, 2007)

I've noticed Sirius has updated the shopping site, however they seem to default to XM products. I have not seen any new Sirius radios in awhile and it seems XM more radio options. Are they leaning toward XM for there long term plans? I would hope not since I have a lifetime subscription to one of my Sirius radios. Unless they merge the accounts and I am stuck.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

1) In the many articles I've read concerning the upcoming plans of Sirius XM, one engineer DID say that "eventually" (years down the road) they would go with "one system or the other" and right now they're leaning towards XM. If you want to see what direction the radios are headed, look at the XMP3i.

2) "Sirius Xm 2.0" is coming out this fall. As XM radios were a generation or more ahead of Sirius units as far as R&D was concerned, I'm guessing there'll be a lot of expansion on recording and purchasing features.

3) Just recently, Sirius XM passed a deadline that now allows them to TRULY merge ALL their operations. There were covenants on old financial instruments, as one example, that prevented this before. *Eventually* an account will be an account, not an XM account or a Sirius account.

One of my XM receivers is on a lifetime subscription and I'm ticked that I can't buy another lifetime subscription for one of my other radios. I'm willing to bet that when they TRULY merge ALL their financial operations, you WILL be able to transfer that lifetime subscription. Mine says that it'll cost me $75 to put it on a new radio.


----------

